# Quality of Miracles standard size tanks?



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I know Miracles is generally known for making good quality custom tanks ... but what about their standard size tanks?

I'm thinking of getting one of their standard 75g tanks because I'm assuming it will be better quality than a Perfecto or Aqueon tank (but still won't break the bank). Also I like the fact that they deliver (I've had BigAls deliver a 55g tank for me before and I didn't like how they manhandled it).

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## AlgaeBeater (Feb 18, 2011)

I looked into one of their standard tanks a while ago. Was told that they no longer make any standard/production aquariums. Custom only. If you are looking at the tanks in the downloadable catalog on their website it is outdated.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I just purchased a standard 65 gallon tank from Miracles through Finatics in Mississauga. 

I also have a 90 gallon Miracles tank and a 112 gallon Miracles tank. 

I was very happy with the 90 gallon tank that I bought 6 or 7 years ago and the silicone still looks perfect compared to a Perfecto 120 gallon tank I bought the same year which looks not so good now. 

The 112 gallon tank is also a standard tank that I had Miracles drill two holes and install an overflow before delivery. 

Both tanks have polished edges and are very well built. Unfortunately I can't say the same for the 65 gallon tank. The edges are clean but not polished which is disappointing. 

If I had known I could have saved myself some trouble and just purchased a kit from Big Al's rather than purchase the stand from Big Al's and the tank and lids from Miracles. I would have gotten a light fixture in the kit for the same price.

My recommendation is to contact Miracles and ask them before you make your decision.

FYI, I paid the prices posted on the Miracles website but if you want it delivered to your house they charge a delivery fee.
--
Paul


----------

